# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Nombre

## Maguician

Resulta que por fin me he puesto nombre artístico.Y me quiero cambiar el nombre del perfil,pero no se como.Alguna ayudita??

----------


## Coloclom

ponte en contacto con cualquier moderador y explicale las razones por las que solicitas el cambio de nick. Lo estudiarán y te dirán si te lo cambian. Tú como usuario no puedes cambiarlo, y crearte otro usuario va contra las normas del foro, de hacerlo, serías baneado por multicuenta.

No digo que vayas a hacerlo, simplemente te lo comento como información.

----------

